# IEM within 1k



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I want an *IEM within 1k [+/- Rs. 50]*. For listening to music during *workout*. 

Sound/Build quality must the best in the price range. 

Lets the suggestions flow in!! 

Thanks all.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

Cowon EM1!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

Btw, didn't expect you to be asking since you are generally the one helping others!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

Also, the EM1 is not like those over -hyped IEMs for action sports and the like, but their build quality is generally okay for daily gym use...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, didn't expect you to be asking since you are generally the one helping others!!!



Lolwut


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay..  You have them?? How is the sound quality??


----------



## sushovan (Jun 2, 2014)

I have Cowon EM1,Soundmagic ES18 and Philips SHE3590. Soundmagic beats the others in SQ but Cowon is a close second and Cowon is way ahead of the others in terms of build quality. Go for EM1!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

sushovan said:


> I have Cowon EM1,Soundmagic ES18 and Philips SHE3590. Soundmagic beats the others in SQ but Cowon is a close second and Cowon is way ahead of the others in terms of build quality. Go for EM1!



+1 to what  [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] said...
Another one you can consider is the Philips SHE 9700 but that has questionable build quality!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> I have Cowon EM1,Soundmagic ES18 and Philips SHE3590. Soundmagic beats the others in SQ but Cowon is a close second and Cowon is way ahead of the others in terms of build quality. Go for EM1!



+1 to what [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] said...
Another one you can consider is the Philips SHE 9700 but that has questionable build quality!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2014)

hmmm.. i have used the SM ES18.. how is the Cowon Em1 different in build quality?? 

i mean, i saw the pictures on the web, i dont see anything different that the ES18.


PS: i really want to know where i put my money before buying, so please do expect a few questions. Do help me. 

- - - Updated - - -

the EM1 costs about 100 more than the ES18.. is the extra dough well utilised in the build quality?? 

for me, SoundQuality>BuildQuality. i take very good care of my equipment, so if the build quality of the EM1 is not much much better than the ES18, then can i skip it???

- - - Updated - - -

also, advice about this one: *www.flipkart.com/audio-technica-ath-clr100-bk-in-the-ear-headphone/p/itmdvg8wpuqfrmhq?pid=ACCDMH9GYYGGYGZQ


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

What kind of workout will you be doing??? If it's strenuous, go for the EM1, for lighter workouts the es18!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

The EM1s wires feel sturdier than the ES 18 and also their design makes them tangle free!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

No idea about that Audio Technica one though!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2014)

workout will be mix.. weights and cardio alternately... but main issue will be sweat.. is it well sealed?? the EM1..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> workout will be mix.. weights and cardio alternately... but main issue will be sweat.. is it well sealed?? the EM1..



Well sealed??? Looks so to me... I mean, I didn't dip it in water or anything so can't say for sure but it sure looks like it could take a beating...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

In short, what I mean to say is that the build quality is top notch!!!


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 3, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> In short, what I mean to say is that the build quality is top notch!!!



Yes he is right.
+1 to the EM1's


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Well sealed??? Looks so to me... I mean, I didn't dip it in water or anything so can't say for sure but it sure looks like it could take a beating...





powerhoney said:


> In short, what I mean to say is that the build quality is top notch!!!





HBK007 said:


> Yes he is right.
> +1 to the EM1's



well, that settles it.. locked in on the EM1.

will be ordering it in a few days. 

thanks for the help guys


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Do post your impressions and review once you receive them...  
And, just a quick FYI...
There are two models, one with mic and one without!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

^sure sure.. that goes without saying..

are there any sonic and monetary differences b/w the two??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

I think there's a monetary difference of a couple hundred rupees!!!
There shouldn't be any sonic differences though I don't know for sure... 
I have got the non-mic one!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

okay bro.. i'll check and make the choice. 

thank you sooo much for your help


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Alright, mate!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 8, 2014)

Stay away from Soundmagic ES18. Used mine for about 3 weeks and one side fell off. build quality is a joke.
In terms of sound quality, in my experience, it is better than SkullCandy Rhasta (Rs600)and worse than JBL Tempo (Rs959).

Btw, the left side of Skullcandy Rhasta messed up in the first month. The volume is a bit low and you have to adjust the balance from your device.

JBL Tempo i used for like 3 months, worked without a hitch, but then i lost it while travelling.

Now am using an old Sony earphones (not IEM) that came free with my phone. This baby is not satisfactory, cuz well, it a "free bundle"  of   my phone and it is standard design, but its been almost a year and it still sounds as good as it did in day one.

People say _"brand pe mat jao"_, well in terms of earphones, i feel brand matters a LOT.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Stay away from Soundmagic ES18. Used mine for about 3 weeks and one side fell off. build quality is a joke.
> In terms of sound quality, in my experience, it is better than SkullCandy Rhasta (Rs600)and worse than JBL Tempo (Rs959).
> 
> Btw, the left side of Skullcandy Rhasta messed up in the first month. The volume is a bit low and you have to adjust the balance from your device.
> ...


What's the use bumping all these old threads???
You are going to delete your posts anyway...


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Stay away from Soundmagic ES18. Used mine for about 3 weeks and one side fell off. build quality is a joke.
> In terms of sound quality, in my experience, it is better than SkullCandy Rhasta (Rs600)and worse than JBL Tempo (Rs959).
> 
> Btw, the left side of Skullcandy Rhasta messed up in the first month. The volume is a bit low and you have to adjust the balance from your device.
> ...


Already bought es18


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What's the use bumping all these old threads???
> You are going to delete your posts anyway...


He does that???


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What's the use bumping all these old threads???
> You are going to delete your posts anyway...



This post is only a month old. And my post could be useful for other people who came by looking for earphones in this price segment. 90% of them are not even forum members and those people who came here via google searching. I've actually bought, used and disposed the IEMs OP intended to buy.My views are authentic first hand experience. Lets just hope he handles it with care thats all.

- - - Updated - - -

And what do you mean by deleting posts? I dont even know how to delete post. I only know how to edit, and that i do when i have to add new information or correct spelling errors


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

^^
Sarcasm, buddy!!!
Lighten up...


----------

